# Senator Dodd Calls for GM CEO to 'Move On'



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Senator Dodd should clean his own boots as well and get the hell out.....


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Coley - Why do you want Wagner around? What has he done right?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think Coley meant that Dodd should also get out, meaning they should both go...


----------



## ragee (May 25, 2008)

yea after the financial bailout he should have left. They are setting guidelines on this one but gave the wall street types a blank check. Yea he and a few others should step down.

R Agee


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

"I think Coley meant that Dodd should also get out, meaning they should both go..."

You have it right, him and a bunch more....


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Corley - Sorry about the misinterpretation.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

The whole corporate management team should be fired and the only thing they should leave with is is a bruise on their azz from the door hitting them on the way out...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Evan said:


> Corley - Sorry about the misinterpretation.


That's OK. 

I can't believe Barney Franks and Palosi standing there telling the car Co.s how to make it work.......

Makes you sick just to watch them...

Now our governor got arrested and poor little Jesse Jackson Jr. may be in trouble.

Illinois politics have got to be the worst.....


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I happen to be a fan of Barny Frank though I don't care for Palosi's work lately. Yes they could do better at managing this problem. 

As for Illinois politics well...... I am from Massachusetts the home of Ted Kenedy would you like to car pool with him? I vote for him because he votes mostly the right way as I see things. However I doubt the value of him being on the senate personal ethics comity. 

As for Jesse Jackson Jr. well if he did the crime he should do the time as they say. I don't know enough about that to comment on it.


----------

